# NH Skid question



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

So I bought my first skid in Dec. Its a NH l220. I like the machine so far, except for one thing. When I go to pile my salt up, the machine doesn't seem to have any as/ when I try to lift in the pile. I have to back up to get it to raise and then push forward. My buddies old L185 will lift the rear tires off the ground before stopping. Mine will not even try to lift the rear off the ground. Did NH tame the new machines down? Newer bobcats I have rented will even lift the rear tires with too big of a load. Is there an adjustment or anything I can do to get more lifting power?
Thanks!


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

U don't want the back tires off the ground. It is most likely the weight. The new machine may have more tail weight than the bobcat plus a longer wheelbase . Just because the back wheels stay on the ground does not mean it has less power though may seem it


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Id think the L185 is heavier and more powerful than the new 220

I have a LS180B and it has less HP than the 185 and I can really pick up some heavy stuff, I have a weight kit and foam filled tires, so the rear has never lifted from the ground.

But to answer your question I would say its just underpowered


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

The L220 is rated for 2000lbs where as the 185 is rated around 2500 lbs. the 220 is a medium frame machine and the 185 is a large frame


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

I understand the 185 can lift more than mine, but every skid I have ever used will start to lift the rear wheels off the ground before the loader arms will stop going up. Mine will not. The s175 which is smaller than my machine even will do it just with less weight in front of it. What gives?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't know man, I can't remember too many times when my machines came off the ground in the rear, I know they have stopped lifting for me over the past 13 years I've been operating them


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

I guess what I will do is steal my buddies full pallet of salt and see how it lifts it. I presume it should lift it no problem? Thanks for you thoughts.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

It all comes down to the balance of the machine . How much weight in the back vs the front


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

What should I expect lifting wise from this machine max? I know it is operating 2000lb and tip is 4000lb. so should it be able to pick up 4000 whether it is safe or not?


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Depends on how far the load is off the front . My 8875 with is an lx180 is rated at 2350 lbs and it will lift a 4000 lb pallet it works a little but does. My L225 has a 2500lb lift cap. And the same pallet it has no problem . I have lifted a 5000 lb set of stairs with the 225 but I could not keep the tail on the ground do to how far it was hanging off the front of the bucket. The machine is designed to lift only so much . I would rather the relief valve open then break things


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Speaking of relief valve, is it adjustable. I really think mine is set to low. I know my old kubota tractor was adjustable, just dont know anything about this machine yet. I think this may be my problem. I dont want the max, just want alittle more lift power.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

After some research, I think I got the wrong model. I started to look at breakout forces for all of the larger nh machines. The l220 has the lowest breakout force of all. The l223 and up have over 5000psi. My machine is in the mid 2000's. Kinda of amazing there is such a difference. Even the l218 has more than mine! Doesn't make sense! :realmad::realmad:


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

The bucket breakout of ur machine is7145 lbs the loader arm breakout is 2615lbs so it's a fairly strong machine. I think the pressure relief for the hydraulics is not adjustable but I could be. Wrong


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Drottlawn;1614847 said:


> After some research, I think I got the wrong model. I started to look at breakout forces for all of the larger nh machines. The l220 has the lowest breakout force of all. The l223 and up have over 5000psi. My machine is in the mid 2000's. Kinda of amazing there is such a difference. Even the l218 has more than mine! Doesn't make sense! :realmad::realmad:


How do you buy the wrong machine?? Did you not demo anything before you purchased it? I know one thing for sure, that's a pretty expensive mistake cause they aren't going to take it back now!


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

:laughing:U can get a smaller bucket


----------

